
Show HN: SaaStr Video Contest – Ever been lonely working on a distributed team? - msbowersox
Watch the hilarious Boomr video and vote for us to be reunited!  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;22W9Of1
======
msbowersox
[http://bit.ly/22W9Of1](http://bit.ly/22W9Of1)

